# zucchini bread -



## tasunkawitko (Sep 20, 2009)

my wife made some excellent zucchini bread today, all from scratch. 

two varieties: one with raisins and the other with mini chocolate chips and shredded coconut. both were great, but i give a slight edge to the raisin variety. the raisins and the zucchini balanced eachother perfectly.

sorry, folks, there was no q-view because she thinks that nayone taking pix of their food is crazy, but i can assure you it was very, very good and worth the modest amount of time spent shredding zucchini while watching TV.

i'll try to get her recipe and post it if there's any interest.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 20, 2009)

My wife used to make fun of me taking Qview but I kept doing it and she came around. Now she starts taking pics herself she says that way we can eat that much faster. I cab just bet that the bread was good TsunkaWilko


----------



## alx (Sep 20, 2009)

I would be interested in recipe.Sounds great.


Here is some my mom made and gave me a few months back







It was good


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks Great ALX...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 20, 2009)

looks really good, alx! i'll post the recipe in a bit while my pizza dough is rising.

don't forget, you can take zucchini, squash and similar blossoms and stuff them with rice, meat etc. for an excellent and interesting dinner!


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 20, 2009)

??? Elaborate on that for me. Sounds interesting. Are you talking about hollowing out the zucchini and stuffing it?


----------



## alx (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks.My mom can cook,bake,grow anything...not much of a hunter though..lol.

You can hollow out and mix the meat of zuccini with anything.I like sausage,rice etc.It is awesome..You can brush on things like balsamic vinegar etc. while cooking.Sky is the limit....


There are heirogriphics(spelling lol) of egyptians stuffing eggplant on certain pyramid etc. walls,caves.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 21, 2009)

meat hunter - 

to make a long story short, the greeks and toehr mediterranean cultures make a mixture including rice or meat (or both) along with other herbs, probably onion and garlic, cheese etc. and stuff them into zucchini blossoms then bake boil or fry them. i learned this trick from giada de laurentiis on one of her shows. here's a recipe from about.com:


there are also many variations.




here's the recipe for the zucchini bread:

3 cups shredded zucchin (2-3 medium)
1 2/3 cups sugar
2/3 cup vegetable oil
2 tsp. vanilla
4 large eggs
3 cups all-purpose flour*
2 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp salt
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 cup chopped nuts (optional)
1/2 cups raisins (optional)

1. move oven rack to low position so that tops of pans will be in center of oven. heat oven to 350 degrees. grease bottoms only of 2 loaf pans (8.5x4.5x2.5) or 1 loaf pan (9x5x3) with shortening.

2 mix zucchini, sugar, oil, vanilla and eggs in large bowl. stir in remaining ingredients except nuts and raisins. stir in nuts and raisins divide batter evenly between 2 pans. 

3. bake 8-inch loaves 50-60 minutes, 9 inch loaf 1 hour 10 minutes to 1 hour 20 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. cool 10 minutes in pans on wire rack.

4. loosen sides of loaves from pans; remove from pans and place top side up on wire rack. cool completely, about 2 hours, before slicing. wrap tightly and store at room temperature up to four days, or refrigerate up to 10 days.

*if using self-rising flour, omit baking soda, salt and baking powder.


----------



## bassman (Sep 21, 2009)

No, he's actually talking about the blossoms.  My daughter in law did that awhile back.  I don't remember what she stuffed them with, but she said they were great.  

TW, sounds like some good bread!


----------

